# Insulation values of RVs



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

It's easy to choose the RV of your dreams based on layout and all the visible things, but what about the invisible?

When we buy our RV we intend to use it all year round and in all climates. Looking at manufacturers websites provides lots of pretty pictures of the the laminar construction of roof wall etc, but not a word of U values or anything which allows a proper comparison to be made.

Does anybody know how different makes of RV compare with winterised European models?. Or does anybody have experience of using an RV 
in -5C to +5C temperatures?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

All I can say is they do have all kinds of weather in the states.

Never hear one better than another on the American site re insulation.

Maybe join a couple of US sites and ask there? Try *PRESS* this one :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have met a lot of people who fulltime in RVs so they must be ok. One of the main gripes is that a lot do not have double glazing. 

stew


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Try looking for a Canadian built RV instead of USA. I belive they all have double glazing and excellent termal protection as standard as they are built for use in Canada, which has winters 10 times worse than anything we get here.

Good luck with your search

Dazzer


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i can only speak for our daybreak - it is not well insulated. the slideout seals, for example, and around the door, as well as near the windows feel the cold in this weather really quickly. I am running a 1kw fan heater and 2 400w oil filled rads, and these are only keeping us up to about 15 or 16 degrees at the moment. have to run the gas ch to top it up. were on a rally over the weekend, and used half the gas tank in 2 days! that was with thermo set to 70F during the day, and 63F at night. of course, the hot water and the fridge took some gas too.

des


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

The only thing I dont like about mine in cold weather is the fact that the windows are only single glazed. Coldest part of the RV. as far as I can see. When I got it ( second hand ) the air vents in the roof came with foam inserts the same thickness as the roof, good idea they work well.

I am not a full timer but use it when ever I can and thats in snow , ice , sun whatever. It is warm in winter and the aircon is great when it's hot.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

Back in December, I spent a month on a site, with a couple of RVs as neighbours.

During the very cold snap, there was condensation running down the windows and windscreen. OK, I had a silverscreen on the windscreen, but my windows were OK>

On of the RVs had two small skirting board type heaters on the dash board and that looked to make a lot of difference.

It is currently just 1 degree outside and we are warm and snug. Bear in mind though, this van is a GRADE 3 insulation type, so I wonder what difference there would be in a GRADE 2.

Another thing with the condensation on the windows - you know it is there and can easily wipe it away. Easier to find than in a dark corner etc....

Out of interest, do any of the RVs have double glazing?

Russell


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I did have a Canadian built M/C but that had no double glazing.

My current American RV has no double glazing but as I am a 'Warm Weather Camper' these days I am not too worried! My son-in-law sleeps in it when he is on night duty. He finds that the oil filled radiatior turned up to maximum gives sufficient heat but of course he is sleeping in the 'van during the day and the cold weather hasn't really hit us yet. (Snow is forecast for later today/tomorrow but he is currently on day duty so sleeping indoors!). I do keep the radiator on low and run a dehumidifyer when the 'van is not in use. 

For a previous American RV, I had inside insulated blinds made. I had great difficulty however in keeping them in place with the suction pads provided. I found that these internal blinds increased the condensation as the windows were always soaking wet in the morning and the channels at the bottom of the windows were constantly full of water that didn't drain away.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

just spent 1 month in seefeld austria temperature went down
to -12 a few icicles hanging off the motorhome, but still kept
warm inside.
monaco diplomat
steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seefeld*

Hi Steve

Great pic - think I should be able to offer a similar one in the morning!

Russell


----------



## 102679 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Insulation*

Lined curtains are as good as double glazing. I bought some single and double glazed windows that were slightly smaller than the original windows in my double decker and stuck them to the inside of the windows. Works very well as the double glazed 'add-ons' become triple glazed once fixed.


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi, We've been living in our Winnie Brave since just after Christmas in temperatures down as far as -6 with high and very cold winds to boot!

So far we have used nothing more than the two 400watt panel heaters in the bedroom, one 800watt oil filled rad in the dining area and a single 600watt panel rad in the living area. We have rarely had the gas blown air heating on (certainly no more than twice) and that was just to try and clear the windscreen condensation!!

We ave not yet suffered with any waste or fresh water tank freezing (unlike our old (brand new, winterised) caravan in similar conditions which spent most of it's time with either one side or the other frozen solid.

The trick is to take EVERY opportunity to refill your fresh water whilst the stand pipes are not frozen during the middle of the afternoons!!

Hope this helps.

Mike and Jill

(only picking up messages sporadically, as we don't have permanent access to the net!)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just fitted a crank up sat. so I needed to drill a 32mm hole through the roof, so I took the opportunity to measure it, 1mm fibreglass 3mm ply 3" of ex. poly. and another 3mm ply plus roof lining. I would think the insulation value would be very good. 

Poster on ARVM said on his monaco the fittings weren't long enough to go through his roof. 8O he had to lengthen them.

Olley


----------

